# Pectic enzyme after fermentation



## PAFruitWines (Feb 11, 2014)

I made a batch of pineapple/orange from concentrate. 2 cans for a 1 gal batch and back sweetened with 1 can. Everyone loved it but it was cloudy. The recipe I used didn't call for pectic enzyme. 
I just started a 3 gal batch and added the enzyme and I can see a big difference in the primary. I plan on fermenting dry in the primary. Then add kmeta and sorbate and 2 or 3 cans of concentrate to back sweeten. Can I add pectic enzyme at this point to help it clear?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 11, 2014)

if you added pectin to the primary, there is no need to add again, unless it has a pectin haze.

I just started a 3 gal batch and added the enzyme

Let it go dry, then let it clear are add clearing agent, then add your sorbate/kmeta, then back sweeten.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 11, 2014)

I have added Petic enzyme to apple cider to clear it, works great. You don't say how long this second batch has been fermenting, if its less than a month or two let it sit. if longer add some pe and see what it does.


----------



## PAFruitWines (Feb 11, 2014)

It's only been going about 4 days in primary and is at 1.02. My concern is I back sweetened the first batch (and will this one too) with more concentrate and that is when it got really cloudy again and didn't want to clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to soon to think if bottling.
I would age it for 4-6 months and that will help clear the wine
Add PE in primary'
If using concentrate juice I would use 3-4 cans for primary.
Be sure to ck the gravity 1st S/B 1.085


----------

